# Diamond Scarf, chart only



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

OK, here is the second version of my diamond scarf. On a photo it will just look the same as the original on this site except the points are sharper.

One more write up to do for Diamond Three.

Number one and three are the start and end pieces.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Here is the last piece. Enjoy


----------



## Grammie Cheryl Ann (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks so much. Just downloaded all of the parts. Will give it a try next time I want a scarf pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. It is a beautiful pattern. I so admire people being able to design lace. My brain does not wrap around that process well.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I looked for the picture and can't find it. Can someone post the link. Thanks.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Picture please!


----------



## FWBknitter (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern. Love lace scarves.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> I looked for the picture and can't find it. Can someone post the link. Thanks.


Do a KP search under his name and pictures. The scarf photo is there


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

still can't find it


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> I looked for the picture and can't find it. Can someone post the link. Thanks.


I found it. I was searching by the name but the name is not mentioned in the post. Here it is.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-156873-1.html


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Guess what, I have not made one for myself!!!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Don Ashton said:


> Guess what, I have not made one for myself!!!!!!


Now that you have our interest, I guess you might some guinea pigs to test the pattern. And I might be one of them. Have been looking for a lace type project for all this Poems sock yarn that just arrived.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm making my third now, no problems with the pattern, just make sure that you put in all the YOs but you can pick up a bar on the pearl side if you miss one out. One is for my daughter-in-law, my two grand kids hmm I should say grand men's girls. I have a great grand son I have not seen and the second one arrives in April. Strange, Alex was born on April 2nd, maybe they are aiming for the 1st.

Bye For now.
Don


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I guess I misunderstood your earlier post Don. Am looking forward to trying this pattern. Thanx again.


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you Don for the pattern. I've just started knitting Lace scarves before I move on to shawls. I have two scarves going right now...both 3/4 done. I think yours may be my next one. 
I saw your picture post and it's beautiful.
Thanks


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Okay, I'm dumb, I've tried to find a picture of this scarf with no luck. Would someone please post the link?

Thanks in advance, enjoy your day and happy knitting..Judy


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Judy-japcrp said:


> Okay, I'm dumb, I've tried to find a picture of this scarf with no luck. Would someone please post the link?
> 
> Thanks in advance, enjoy your day and happy knitting..Judy


this was posted on page 1 here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-156873-1.html

but don't feel bad. the search feature on KP is horrible IMO


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Shhhh they might hear you!!!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank You.. Don Ashton I copyed your pattern. I'm going to make 6 of them.
Again Thank You.
Mikeal
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Don Ashton said:


> Shhhh they might hear you!!!


they should- and they need to work on this.


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Tamarque thank you so much for posting the link and Don thank you for sharing your pattern. It is beautiful and I might try my hand at it one day although my first attempt at lace knitting was a disaster 

Thanks again to both of you, enjoy your day and happy knitting.....Judy


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you. Beautiful design.


----------



## mulie (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks so much Don.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

OK I used the chart several times but never did do a conversion to written instructions, well here it is if anyone wants to try it. I've tried to prove it but you may find an error, just let me know please.
Enjoy (I hope)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello Don. Haven't seen you here for a bit. I trust  you have successfully resettled. I did your scarf in a Paton's Lace which has a bit of mohair and is tonal. It worked well but I think done in a lace weight yarn like cashmere, or a chashmere blend would make if pure luxury. Now to find a fabulous sale on some such yarn. 

I forget what yarn(s) you used?


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm in the middle of doing one in an Alpaca mix a touch thicker than fingering on 6mm needles and it's coming out the best yet. It's so good I'm going to do the same with an Haruni.
Yes I have been missing, going through a lot of medical stuff. More tests to do yet, I see the witch doctor on the first of Sept.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

You're very welcome, I hope it turns out for you as good as this one is for me that I'm knitting now. Just starting to plan my next design, no clues yet, it will be on the air in three or four months. As there is no set rule for the length of a scarf, I'm doing this one seven or eight feet in length so it can go a full turn around the neck once then dangle down. I was tempted to do a Dr. Who length.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you, beautiful scarf


----------

